# J0570



## laura vangroningen (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi, I havent received my updated HCPC book for 2011.  can someone tell me what the updated code for J0570 is?  I see that it was deleted effective 01/01/2011, but I don't have my updated material yet to direct me to the correct updated code.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Laura


----------



## gilson (Jan 11, 2011)

J0561 Injection, penicillin G benzathine, 100,000 units.  Units for quantity.

Sonja


----------



## roxanneruks (Jan 20, 2011)

Be careful because one of them has procaine, and one does not, J0558 has it and J0561 does not, same units..


----------

